# Proven cam grinds for the LS2s?



## Iron Indian (Apr 22, 2011)

What are some of the most proven best cams out there for the LS2s? Especially an A4 GTO? I care more about 1/4 mile times than dyno numbers. Big or small, i don't care. Interested in hearing about OFF THE SHELF cams only, not custom one off grinds. There gotta be a few PROVEN performers out there as well as duds....


----------



## Ponchohoncho (Sep 17, 2011)

The cam I started with, and which is off the shelf, is the 'MegaDeath' grind. There are numerous video clips on YouTube to listen to an idle. With my initial bolt-ons like this cam, cai, udp, and Kook's 1 7/8 LT's, along with a ported stock 90mm TB, my car put down over 450rwhp when it was tuned, and ran 12.20's (mostly because I couldn't get the car to launch without blowing the tires off, lol. Check out this cam, you won't be sorry. It's highly recommended that you also upgrade your stock lifters and rockers, too.


----------

